# ISO Stuffing/Dressing Recipes



## tmh425 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello, just wondering if anyone has fabulous stuffing / dressing recipes they'd like to share. I'm cooking for @ 20, so I may make one with sausage and one without. We are having a smoked turkey, and maybe a deep-fried one as well. I still have herbs in my garden so any recipe with lots of herbs would be great! I will be baking these in the oven since the turkeys are done outside.

Thanks so much, can't wait to hear!
~tmh


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2010)

tmh425 said:


> Hello, just wondering if anyone has fabulous stuffing / dressing recipes they'd like to share. I'm cooking for @ 20, so I may make one with sausage and one without. We are having a smoked turkey, and maybe a deep-fried one as well. I still have herbs in my garden so any recipe with lots of herbs would be great! I will be baking these in the oven since the turkeys are done outside.
> 
> Thanks so much, can't wait to hear!
> ~tmh



I simply buy a box of Bell's seasoning and follow the recipe.  Sometimes I add sausage or mushrooms.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the Pepperidge Farm stuffing. Start with that and add away to your heart's content - sausage, oysters, herbs, shrooms. It's all good.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 15, 2010)

mudbug said:


> I'm a big fan of the Pepperidge Farm stuffing. Start with that and add away to your heart's content - sausage, oysters, herbs, shrooms. It's all good.


 Me also I use chicken/turkey stock for the liquid, fresh mushrooms & ground dried porcini mushrooms, loads of celery & onions saute in butter. Fresh thyme, rosemary & sage, sea salt & fresh ground peppercorns (I use the 4 corn blend).


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2010)

I use a recipe I got here years ago. It is  wonderful simply saute several cups of finly chopped celery, 3 cups of diced white or yellow onions,  4 loaves of cubed  bread I either make or get from the bakery. 3 melted cubes butter or more we like it buttery to pour over everything several cans of chicken stock you decided how much sauted  fresh mushrooms I use assorted mushroom i've chopped roughly fresh parsley and poultry seasonings.marjorram is a  herb we like Taste as you go when you get the taste you want put in a large casserole and bake covered with foil 20 min before removing from oven uncover and finish baking.
kadesma


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 15, 2010)

I still prefer the Betty Crocker cookbook stuffing, plain and simple.

My Mom used to make Pepperidge Farm stuffing, and remembering that I like it, I made it instead of my usual.  I was very disappointed.  Maybe they changed it in the intervening years or I got a bad bag.  It had no flavor, like the spices were omitted.


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 15, 2010)

I have the best method of making dressing.

I send Kathleen into the kitchen and viola! great dressing.

How she does it, I don't know.


----------



## Chef Munky (Nov 15, 2010)

kadesma said:


> I use a recipe I got here years ago. It is  wonderful simply saute several cups of finly chopped celery, 3 cups of diced white or yellow onions,  4 loaves of cubed  bread I either make or get from the bakery. 3 melted cubes butter or more we like it buttery to pour over everything several cans of chicken stock you decided how much sauted  fresh mushrooms I use assorted mushroom i've chopped roughly fresh parsley and poultry seasonings.marjorram is a  herb we like Taste as you go when you get the taste you want put in a large casserole and bake covered with foil 20 min before removing from oven uncover and finish baking.
> kadesma



You scare me.. Your recipe is almost identical to what I make.
I have a mushroom phobia dunno why it's not like they ever hit me or hurt me  But other then the shrooms and butter it's what I do. I simmer the neck with celery onions sage and other spices and herbs use the broth from it with a few cans of chicken stock and call it stuffin.

Munky.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 15, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> I have the best method of making dressing.
> 
> I send Kathleen into the kitchen and viola! great dressing.
> 
> How she does it, I don't know.



The day before, bake 2 pans of white cornmeal cornbread (without sugar), 2 dozen biscuits, and toast 8 to 10 slices of white bread.  Shred everything and let it sit with a paper towel covering it overnight.

On the day you are serving it, add 3-4 stalks of celery (diced), a large yellow onion (diced), a tablespoon or two of ground sage (about a half of a small spice jar,) lots of black pepper...erm...maybe a teaspoon or two.  Then add an egg and mix all well.  Then add turkey essence (I take it from the roasting bird as I had added water to the roasting pan prior to baking...perhaps a quart or six cups or enough until it all sticks together.)  Mix and add salt to taste.

Then you can make it in rounded patties on a greased cookie sheet or you can put it in a greased casserole.  Bake until a knife comes out smooth.  (350 degrees Fahrenheit about 20 minutes for the patties and 35 minutes (give or take) for the casserole.)  I cut the casserole into squares.  

This dressing is really fantastic if your breads and biscuits are great.  This recipe has been in my family since before the civil war.  It is not Thanksgiving without it around here.  

~Kathleen


----------



## forty_caliber (Nov 15, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> I have the best method of making dressing.
> 
> I send Kathleen into the kitchen and viola! great dressing.
> 
> How she does it, I don't know.



I use the exact same recipe....amazing.  Except it's Mrs .40.  I don't know anybody named Kathleen.  

.40


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 15, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> I use the exact same recipe....amazing.  Except it's Mrs .40.  I don't know anybody named Kathleen.
> 
> .40




Might be able to rent you one.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 15, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I simply buy a box of Bell's seasoning and follow the recipe.  Sometimes I add sausage or mushrooms.



Ahhhhh Bell's!  I can finally find it here in the south, usually at specialty gourmet markets, but one regular grocery store carries it too.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> You scare me.. Your recipe is almost identical to what I make.
> I have a mushroom phobia dunno why it's not like they ever hit me or hurt me  But other then the shrooms and butter it's what I do. I simmer the neck with celery onions sage and other spices and herbs use the broth from it with a few cans of chicken stock and call it stuffin.
> 
> Munky.


I told  Gil we were sisters
cj


----------



## tmh425 (Nov 15, 2010)

kadesma said:


> I use a recipe I got here years ago. It is  wonderful simply saute several cups of finly chopped celery, 3 cups of diced white or yellow onions,  4 loaves of cubed  bread I either make or get from the bakery. 3 melted cubes butter or more we like it buttery to pour over everything several cans of chicken stock you decided how much sauted  fresh mushrooms I use assorted mushroom i've chopped roughly fresh parsley and poultry seasonings.marjorram is a  herb we like Taste as you go when you get the taste you want put in a large casserole and bake covered with foil 20 min before removing from oven uncover and finish baking.
> kadesma



I ADORE mushrooms, and so does everyone in my family. This sounds great as one to try. It's funny, seems the guys in the family are the ones that like stuffing with sausage, but most of us gals prefer it without. I have done one with apples & fennel, but it's not been a favorite so will try something new. 

I do love to see what other family favorites are. Thanks to everyone sharing! It makes my tummy growl.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2010)

tmh425 said:


> ...It's funny, seems the guys in the family are the ones that like stuffing with sausage, but most of us gals prefer it without...




That's certainly the case at our house.  Which means we have stuffing without sausage.


----------



## tmh425 (Nov 15, 2010)

Seems par for the course! It's why I'm considering 2.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 15, 2010)

Sometimes I like to make plain Betty Crocker style stuffing with a handful of frozen mixed vegetables with browned sausage as a one dish meal that I serve with gravy, either leftover gravy or a packaged mix that actually tastes pretty good and is quick.  

In the turkey I prefer it without the sausage.  I love stuffing, and if I had sausage in it, I wouldn't have room to eat anything else.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 16, 2010)

tmh425 said:


> I ADORE mushrooms, and so does everyone in my family. This sounds great as one to try. It's funny, seems the guys in the family are the ones that like stuffing with sausage, but most of us gals prefer it without. I have done one with apples & fennel, but it's not been a favorite so will try something new.
> 
> I do love to see what other family favorites are. Thanks to everyone sharing! It makes my tummy growl.


You might want to try this. It's so good. I buy a tray of puff pastry  tarts,set in muffin tin then take 3-4 types of mushrooms, chop them a d add to skillet with some shallots, 2 bulbs of  finely chopped garlic. Saute fully put in pastry top with a small  piece of your  favorite cheese melt and serve and enjoy.
kadesma


----------



## letscook (Nov 16, 2010)

my mother's stuffing yum yum
cutup 4-5 strips of bacon and saute along with chopped onion, chopped celery, chopped sm clove garlic  under tender not brown. add to season bread cubes and add enough chix or turkey broth till moist. stuff bird or bake in casserole dish. if bakin separte add few dabs of butter on top.

she does her own sesaon own bread cubes - i shortcut and buy pepridge farms.


----------



## licia (Nov 16, 2010)

We like corn bread stuffing/dressing.  I don't use a recipe but dice onions, green pepper. and celery  - saute in butter till translucent. I break up the corn bread that has been allowed to dry out a bit - add the veggies and start adding poultry seasoning, fresh parsley, chicken broth until I get the right texture and the right taste. Then I add the eggs and mix well before baking. With our large family gathering, we go thru a lot of dressing on Thanksgiving.  Other times I may use a mix for part of the mixture.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 16, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Me also I use chicken/turkey stock for the liquid, fresh mushrooms & ground dried porcini mushrooms, loads of celery & onions saute in butter. Fresh thyme, rosemary & sage, sea salt & fresh ground peppercorns (I use the 4 corn blend).


 I also put nuts mostly walnuts in my stuffing. Adds a nice flavor, crunch and texture to it.


----------



## Clienta (Nov 16, 2010)

I love my dad's recipe it has sausage, celery, onion, almonds, dried apricots & Grand Marnier.  It is so good!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 16, 2010)

licia said:


> We like corn bread stuffing/dressing. I don't use a recipe but dice onions, green pepper. and celery - saute in butter till translucent. I break up the corn bread that has been allowed to dry out a bit - add the veggies and start adding poultry seasoning, fresh parsley, chicken broth until I get the right texture and the right taste. Then I add the eggs and mix well before baking. With our large family gathering, we go thru a lot of dressing on Thanksgiving. Other times I may use a mix for part of the mixture.


 

that is what i do,as well. but i do make bread stuffing the most. these californians don't like the corn bread one. go figure


----------



## msmofet (Nov 16, 2010)

I never put eggs in my stuffing. We don't really like corn bread stuffing. I use the herbed stuffing cubes Pepperidge farms or Arnold's


----------

